#          ...

## GH2

, !
   .      .  (   )  "..  , 6239 ...  ... "
       .       ,,    ...     (           ,     .)     .         ( ).
   ?
.

----------


## .

> .  (   )


      ,       .     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

, " ",    ,    .

----------


## grandpa

,  .  :Bomb:

----------


## GH2

.

----------

